# Skervesen milvus build



## redstone (Mar 1, 2013)

must...resist...can't...

Hey !

Here's another custom build from Skervesen which might hopefully increase your GAS or give you some ideas 

- personal body shape
- 6 strings, bolt-on
- 24/27 stainless frets (6100)
- 25/26" multiscale
- infinite (zero) radius
- Manne-ish multichambering
- nice woods
- BKP sinner/trilogy pickups
- ABM saddles


----------



## Griffo (Mar 1, 2013)

What's this infinite radius you speak of?


----------



## sibanez29 (Mar 1, 2013)

The fretboard is completely flat, like a classical guitar.


----------



## flo (Mar 1, 2013)

I like your detailed description of your wood choice, all info one needs


----------



## redstone (Mar 1, 2013)

Hehe.. so we have here a weird greyish spalted walnut top, which should get on well with the upcoming pau ferro fretboard.. a swamp ash body.. and a 3pc maple/walnut neck.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok. I'm listening. Tell me more.


----------



## Griffo (Mar 1, 2013)

sibanez29 said:


> The fretboard is completely flat, like a classical guitar.



Doh! No idea why I didn't think of that! Like how Shawn Lane had his Vigier guitars.


----------



## redstone (Mar 2, 2013)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Ok. I'm listening. Tell me more.



Witty ! 

The body looks like a cross between the RG and Horus, and plays like a Hamer Diablo. /spoiler


----------



## redstone (Mar 11, 2013)

Bump






So here's the body, it's smaller than it looks, probably in the same size category as the Skervesen 4AP. You can guess the forearm cut, and the all-purpose push/pull volume location. A 38mm body width (which is a bit more than regular Skervesens). The bottom is actually symmetrical.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

That top is sick...


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 11, 2013)

Woah, this is a build I MUST follow. So far loving the specs, the wood choices, shape...dayum dude. I'm getting stoked to see more progress.


----------



## Yimmj (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh my sweet jesus, i have a minor obsession with spalted maple. definitely gonna be waitin for the NGD


----------



## Jzbass25 (Mar 12, 2013)

I will probably end up contacting skervesen myself soon (even though I don't have the money really) but is it a lot to do a custom body shape or are they pretty willing to work with you?


----------



## jahosy (Mar 12, 2013)

Love the body shape! Reminds me alot of the Capa Horus


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 12, 2013)

God I love that spalt.


----------



## redstone (Mar 12, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> I will probably end up contacting skervesen myself soon (even though I don't have the money really) but is it a lot to do a custom body shape or are they pretty willing to work with you?



The custom shape was +100&#8364;, though the design was already drawn, dunno what happens when one asks them to design it from scratch. We fought a bit over the neck joint, I can be (no, I am) a pain in the ass about that.. Besides, everything went smoothly


----------



## LoculusDM (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, this is going to be gorgeous.

I am dying to order a Skervesen but they have yet to get back to me. How long did it take them to reply to you?


----------



## redstone (Mar 12, 2013)

They usually reply within 1-3 days, if not, just send another mail..


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 12, 2013)

Infinite radius, fuck yes!!!


----------



## LoculusDM (Mar 12, 2013)

redstone said:


> They usually reply within 1-3 days, if not, just send another mail..



Got it, thanks! I just feel like I'm bothering them - those poor guys must be slammed with orders after all the beautiful guitars they keep putting out. I know I'm dying to get one...

Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out!

Steve


----------



## redstone (Mar 12, 2013)

I know what you mean ! But they need some customers to live, especially happy customers, so don't be afraid to ask and insist on some points you think are important ; really, insist until you're sure that every specificity of your build is confirmed. Don't fear to bother them (and any luthier) or you might regret it later. A few examples : 

Before the final quote I lose 1 month, waiting for an answer, I thought they were busy but actually they waited for my answer .. my own fault. 

After (iirc) the final quote, I just re-asked them about the square pocket (I wanted it to be fender-square), and they thought that I wanted a raptor-ish joint. Such a design would have been disastrous for my kind of playing. We ended up with the actual joint, which is as good as square ! 

And lately, Maciek asked me about the pickups position.. I don't know why but I didn't clarify that I wanted them to be pinned against the wood, with nothing in between. I thought that asking for hard-mounted non-adjustable pickups would be clear enough.. now judging by the last picture I think the routes are deeper than expected, though Maciek haven't confirmed yet. Could be the perspective, anyway it's a good example of bad communication..



Moral of the story : if you're serious, bother them 

(don't hate me Maciek  )


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Mar 13, 2013)

*mod edit: Again, you may not post build updates for people you have to send them the updates and if they post them that's fine. You've been warned about this before, next time the thread goes to Dealers and you get some time off.*


----------



## redstone (Mar 13, 2013)

Amazing Maciek ! I didn't put the blame on you btw ! 

So it's a flawless build, this is very relieving and exciting 

As I said by mail but people here need to know, I could list many luthiers who would have failed at some point, or refused to build it.

Cheers !

*EDIT*

Here are the hardmounted (so just as expected !) pickups :












So you can see there's a good solid centimeter of wood contact between the neck bottom and body !


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Mar 13, 2013)

Dear mod - those were not update pics but answer and explanation of customer's doubts.


----------



## redstone (Mar 14, 2013)

And bump






Less stress on the wrist when reaching the low strings.  The cutaway is designed to keep a comfy classical position on the last frets, will give more details in the NGD


----------



## LoculusDM (Mar 14, 2013)

redstone said:


> And bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks comfy!


----------



## redstone (Mar 20, 2013)

Shameless bump, nothing new, just retouched that pic for the lulz


----------



## redstone (Apr 19, 2013)

Ladies and djentlemen, beware ! Here comes the Skervesen Milvus 





















More porn in the daylight to come !


----------



## flo (Apr 19, 2013)

Wooohaa, what a beauty


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Apr 19, 2013)

May I?  First photo I received from more pro session:


----------



## redstone (Apr 19, 2013)

Definitely 

(or actually you might wanna ask the mods, I'll just repost if they decline)

---- anyway----

That picture is a good opportunity to show how small the body actually is, so I and my little skeleton cannot look foolish anymore while standing with the guitar above the belt.


----------



## redstone (Apr 19, 2013)

Before going to sleep (can someone please explain me how will I manage to sleep until the NGD ?) I enhanced the last pic a bit.






Good night !


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 19, 2013)

that top is stellar! jelly ain't the word.


----------



## redstone (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh my.. , I didn't think the pickup choice would become a subject for debate.. 

Not being on facebook, I'm gonna clarify the pickup/position choice there. 

As you can see, the Sinner bridge pickup is aligned with the bridge, but it doesn't sound like a straight pickup on a straight scale, it sounds darker, right ? Because the shorter strings sound darker. In the end, it sounds pretty much as if it was slanted the exact same way on a straight 25.5" scale, except that it *feels* like if it wasn't. It's a good thing since that pickup is rather scooped and bright, and sounds more humbucker-ish near the bridge. By the way, don't compare your first stratocrapster pickups to some great contemporary single coils. It doesn't sound like your split humbucker-of-doom either. The Sinner isn't muddy or thin, it's suited to metal riffage, it just screams a bit more than the average humbucker.

Same for the Trilogy neck pickup, it actually sounds pretty much like a normal slanted pickup on a straight scale, for the same reason. Which is also good, since the trilogy is rather dark sounding. On the other hand, it will feel like a very slanted pickup, much crunchier on the shorter strings.

To sum up, a straight pickup on a multiscale almost sounds like a straight pickup on a straight scale. But it will feel like a slanted pickup.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (May 2, 2013)

Hi there!

A link to new photo album:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741829.228523443929627&type=1&l=12b91dafd7


----------



## redstone (May 2, 2013)

Can't wait !


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 2, 2013)

Fine piece of axe...


----------



## redstone (May 2, 2013)

More enhanced pics


----------



## mniel8195 (May 2, 2013)

im cant wait to hear how these pickups sound!


----------



## redstone (May 2, 2013)

Single coils are the new sexy


----------



## nojyeloot (May 2, 2013)

redstone said:


> Single coils are the new sexy



Indeed.

BTW, what kind of knobs are those? I want some.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 2, 2013)

fapfapfapfap


----------



## redstone (May 2, 2013)

I think the knob is a hipshot O-ring O-ring Knob > Store > Hipshot Products


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (May 2, 2013)

Yea


----------



## redstone (May 2, 2013)

Seen on facebook,

why no side dots ? > They're not very reliable on a multiscale since the frets aren't parallel. And I wouldn't pay attention to them anyway..

what's the top wood ? > butternut I guess, but many woods can look alike, maple oak poplar ash elm .. though this top was pretty unique imo ! But mostly due to circumstances..


----------



## redstone (May 4, 2013)

Just putting some stuff in perspective..


----------



## redstone (May 21, 2013)

Bump

The NGD is delayed to change a few things, trying new frets and swapping the pickups (they were reversed on the quote and didn't pay attention to it).

I'll send it back soon, so I just recorded a little thing with the trilogy bridge as a memo and just thought some of you could be curious about it. 

I used an afx ultra, my amp isn't brutal enough to feed the trilogy. The 50hz cycle is very present since I recorded right in front of my monitors.

It's an interesting pickup, but the Sinner bridge is definitely my cup of tea.

https://soundcloud.com/humanseeming/bkp-trilogy-bridge-short-test


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 21, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but can you please explain that chart above?


----------



## redstone (May 21, 2013)

Yes, it's a quick benchmark for the access to the 24th fret on the lowest string with the pinkie.

The green line displays the room (on the left) provided to place the hand correctly. An average hand needs at least 1.5cm (1-2 frets) in depth and 1 neck in width to not be constricted by the cutaway or the horn.

The purple line shows the junction between the neck and body, bearing in mind that the most important when reaching the lowest strings isn't the shape but the length of the tenon, since the thumb should be then perpendicular to the neck for an optimal grip.


----------



## AwDeOh (May 21, 2013)

^ So if I understand it right, the Dean, Hamer and Schecter are probably the closest examples to an optimal grip and position?


----------



## redstone (May 21, 2013)

The Edwards (esp) is the best, but yes, those three ones have a real full access to the 24th fret. I think Hamer and Dean still make them on request.


----------



## AwDeOh (May 21, 2013)

Ah gotcha. I was looking at the ESP not realizing the extra frets. Interesting comparison dude, +repped


----------

